# anyone working "big neck" this off season?



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 27, 2010)

i started on "big neck" in the last week or so & I think im going to stick with that, rear delts & of course my beloved "V":smile: I have to wait a while to train the "V" as I have been getting nasty back spasms....yes training is brutal work....


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

Big neck:


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 27, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i started on "big neck" in the last week or so & I think im going to stick with that, rear delts & of course my beloved "V":smile: I have to wait a while to train the "V" as I have been getting nasty back spasms....yes training is brutal work....



Will be back at it this week. 

I saw lots of big belly training over the weekend.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 27, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Will be back at it this week.
> 
> I saw lots of big belly training over the weekend.



who dwight howard & dwyane wade hanging at kbl?:roll::roll:there were some serious physical specimens to be admired!! wheres Junie??:-o:-o:flame::flame:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 27, 2010)

That just sounds wrong.....


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 27, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> That just sounds wrong.....



me make nicie....anyone working their neck to build strength....:argue::argue:


----------



## marcski (Apr 27, 2010)

Please remind me to just stop. Why do I even bother anymore?  I should know better by now!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 27, 2010)

i love training big neck....i take pics in mirror so i can look like the nfl fullbacks:roll::roll:"sick" rear delts!!


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Apr 27, 2010)

*better still..*

eBay......shoe inserts.....you MIGHT make it to ..say , 5'9"....(m i g h t )


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Apr 27, 2010)

*Iggy Pop....*

...............".I'm only five- foot-one "...."I've gotta pain in my neck!"...


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 27, 2010)

Stop it. Just stop it.

I call for an immediate and permanent moratorium on the posting of any and all body building self portraits. 

For ever.

Please.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Big neck:



after the car inspection & a glass of cupcake wine lol (thats the brand) i decided to take a few shots lol on a off training day lol:flame::uzi::flame::uzi:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 27, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Stop it. Just stop it.
> 
> I call for an immediate and permanent moratorium on the posting of any and all body building self portraits.
> 
> ...



oh my lil pumpkin u r so cute:lol::lol:i really like u & ur hubby a lot....i love any guy that lays on the snow plastered with a beer in hand screaming out the ddddddddddiiiiiiisssssssssssemoweeeeeeeeellllleeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr yyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i a drunken rageeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! u remind me so much of how my sister & her friends use to behave,,,,,so cute :smash::smash:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 27, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Stop it. Just stop it.
> 
> I call for an immediate and permanent moratorium on the posting of any and all body building self portraits.
> 
> ...


----------



## severine (Apr 27, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Stop it. Just stop it.
> 
> I call for an immediate and permanent moratorium on the posting of any and all body building self portraits.
> 
> ...


What if a hot chick joins and wants to post pics of her cleavage or something?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 27, 2010)

severine said:


> What if a hot chick joins and wants to post pics of her cleavage or something?



she will be seperated from alpinezone:razz::smile:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 27, 2010)

```

```



severine said:


> What if a hot chick joins and wants to post pics of her cleavage or something?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 27, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Stop it. Just stop it.
> 
> I call for an immediate and permanent moratorium on the posting of any and all body building self portraits.
> 
> ...



u r so cute:lol:xoxo


----------



## 2knees (Apr 27, 2010)

the inevitable is upon us.

how does it play out?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> ```
> 
> ```



That chick looks 50 and the fake tits are gross. uke:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 27, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> That chick looks 50 and the fake tits are gross. uke:



+1  Way to fake.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> +1  Way to fake.



shes doing pretty good for 50 & a few kids....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 28, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> That chick looks 50 and the fake tits are gross. uke:



:-o:-o


----------



## Marc (Apr 28, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> stop it. Just stop it.
> 
> I call for an immediate and permanent moratorium on the posting of any and all body building self portraits.
> 
> ...



+10^10^10


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Marc said:


> +10^10^10


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 28, 2010)

severine said:


> What if a hot chick joins and wants to post pics of her cleavage or something?



What if? 

I think that should answer the question.


----------



## severine (Apr 28, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> What if?
> 
> I think that should answer the question.


Is it completely out of the question? Wasn't there a PA member called Sex Kitten whose avatar was her bikini-clad body? Just because there are only a few women on the board doesn't mean there won't ever be others.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 28, 2010)

severine said:


> What if a hot chick joins and wants to post pics of her cleavage or something?



That's not body building, and so it's perfecty acceptable. 
Plus it's cleavage.

But really, not. "Hey, look at my cleaveage!" is no more appropriate than "Hey, look at my delts!" A thread discussing body building (or boob enhancing) techniques would be one thing, but this is just inane. I know, I know, if you don't like it don't click on it. But it's like a train wreck. I don't like them, but I have to watch.

Plus, it's the closest to linearity that Brownsville's gotten. Does it mean there's hope? Probably not, but you have to have dreams.


----------



## severine (Apr 28, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> That's not body building, and so it's perfecty acceptable.
> Plus it's cleavage.
> 
> But really, not. "Hey, look at my cleaveage!" is no more appropriate than "Hey, look at my delts!" A thread discussing body building (or boob enhancing) techniques would be one thing, but this is just inane. I know, I know, if you don't like it don't click on it. But it's like a train wreck. I don't like them, but I have to watch.
> ...



I get your point. I was just being difficult.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 28, 2010)

severine said:


> I get your point. I was just being difficult.



I know- that's why we love you.

Now, about that cleavage...


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 28, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> That's not body building, and so it's perfecty acceptable.
> Plus it's cleavage.
> 
> But really, not. "Hey, look at my cleaveage!" is no more appropriate than "Hey, look at my delts!" A thread discussing body building (or boob enhancing) techniques would be one thing, but this is just inane. I know, I know, if you don't like it don't click on it. But it's like a train wreck. I don't like them, but I have to watch.
> ...



my beloved skiing partner is a body builder & a great skiier....she doesnt do chat rooms....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 28, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I know- that's why we love you.
> 
> Now, about that cleavage...



:dunce::dunce:


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 28, 2010)

severine said:


> What if a hot chick joins and wants to post pics of her cleavage or something?



Good one!




wa-loaf said:


> That chick looks 50 and the fake tits are gross. uke:



HEY!!  Go easy on the "50-somethings!!"




ctenidae said:


> But really, not. "Hey, look at my cleaveage!" is no more appropriate than "Hey, look at my delts!" A thread discussing body building (or boob enhancing) techniques would be one thing, but this is just inane. I know, I know, if you don't like it don't click on it. But it's like a train wreck. I don't like them, but I have to watch.



I like your perspective...it's like if cleavage just "happens" to show, it's cool.  That's funny.

And I'm with you on the train wreck...I haven't figured out why I keep looking, but I do.  It's kind of like, "Really?  For real??  Again???"  I'm trying to figure the motivation behind posting those pictures.


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 28, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> HEY!!  Go easy on the "50-somethings!!"



Never go easy on the "50-somethings!!"  Hit 'em hard and often. Just the way they like it.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 28, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> my beloved skiing partner is a body builder & a great skiier....she doesnt do chat rooms....



So, we don't have to worry about multiple pics of her delts and cleavage?
This is a good thing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 28, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> shes doing pretty good for 50 & a few kids....





WakeboardMom said:


> HEY!!  Go easy on the "50-somethings!!"



Got nothing against 50 somethings and she does like pretty good for 50. The fake boobs and spray-on tan don't do it for me. Not sure how she feels about having her pic plastered online ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 28, 2010)

2knees said:


> the inevitable is upon us.
> 
> how does it play out?


let gss back in and make some popcorn :idea:


----------



## severine (Apr 28, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Never go easy on the "50-somethings!!"  Hit 'em hard and often. Just the way they like it.


:lol: Love it!


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 28, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> let gss back in and make some popcorn :idea:



A GSS/BB WTF-Off would be truly epic.


----------



## Marc (Apr 28, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> *I like your perspective...it's like if cleavage just "happens" to show, it's cool.  That's funny.*



I'd just like to point out I subscribe to ctenidae's newsletter and there is no double standard.


A woman's body is beautiful... smooth, graceful and sensual; a work of art.

A man's body is hairy and ugly.  Practical maybe yet not at all graceful.  It should be kept covered up like the engine of a car (most of them) or the workings of a washing machine.  Something no one needs to see unless it needs fixing cause something broke.


----------



## Marc (Apr 28, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> A GSS/BB WTF-Off would be truly epic.



Hindenburg epic, Titanic epic or Hiroshima+Nagaski+Tokyo&Dresden epic?


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 28, 2010)

Marc said:


> Hindenburg epic, Titanic epic or Hiroshima+Nagaski+Tokyo&Dresden epic?


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 28, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> A GSS/BB WTF-Off would be truly epic.


That's what I was thinking.:smash:


----------



## marcski (Apr 28, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> A GSS/BB WTF-Off would be truly epic.



Despite BB's physical prowress...(weather real or imagined by him) I think I'd have my money on GSS.  At least people could understand WTF he was talking about??


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 28, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> A GSS/BB WTF-Off would be truly epic.



GSS would own BB


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 28, 2010)

bb are you 2 timing?  you posted pics of 2 different babes.  Which one is yours?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 28, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> bb are you 2 timing?  you posted pics of 2 different babes.  Which one is yours?



Looks like 5 or 6 different girls.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 28, 2010)

JerseyJoey said:


> Looks like 5 or 6 different girls.



They all used the same plastic surgeon, though.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Apr 28, 2010)

*and ALL of them...*

could put an ass whompin on BB.Fact.


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 28, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> could put an ass whompin on BB.Fact.



Were you in VT this weekend?


----------

